# Billy Corgan is inside my brain



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)

so like 4 years ago one night when i was really high, i had this idea to release an 80 song concept album for free online, but now the smashing pumpkins are releasing a 44 song album online for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





billy corgan is a thief!

my idea was better though b/c i was gonna release all 80 songs simultaneously and the pumkins are releasing like 1 song every month then every 4 months releasing an EP of the songs to be sold in stores.  

anyway use this topic to discuss the future of music in this new digital age.


link: www.myspace.com/smashingpumpkins


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 21, 2010)

i know have the same problem. Last year i had the idea for Madden '10 and gay old EA took my idea!


----------



## ackers (Jan 21, 2010)

music dl's suck. i want the cd.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 22, 2010)

So its going to take them like 3 and a half years to release all of them? Lets see how far that gets before they get bored and give up with it lol


----------



## cracker (Jan 22, 2010)

Good to know. I love early Smashing Pumpkins songs and hopefully the new songs are good.

@ackers:
Dammit man, if it's for free then don't bitch... Get yourself a cd burner if you want a hard copy.


----------

